# FS: 23" Asian Crossback Golden Arowana.



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi everyone I decided to sell this beautiful monster. It's a AA grade Crossback Saphire Golden Arowana from Dragon fish industry farm. It measures 22.5-23" measured from whiskers to tail and 7"-8" from top to bottom. It's 7 years old and it's very healthy. Eats hikari aro sticks/market shrimp/silversides/bloodworms/dew worms. Pretty much eats everything you throw towards him. No defects. Pretty much near flawless.

Asking 1000 obo.

Also willing to personally deliver to vancouver.

PM me if interested.


















Thanks,

Andy


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice fish. gluck with you sale.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Mike. I need to sell this guy for an upgrade I'm open to offers.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Are both barbels in good condition?


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Are both barbels in good condition?


Yes both barbels are in good condition. They aren't super long as some other aros but they aren't short either. They are a good length.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump. I'm open to offers.


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful fish.


----------



## bruizer (Mar 10, 2011)

going to be hard to find a 450 plus gallon tank for him. most likely going from a penthouse to a one bedroom shared occupancy.


----------



## babymack (Jun 10, 2010)

this Aro was raised in a community aro tank before. Not aggressive at all too. Seen Crazyfish's tank before. Has fish sizes from 3" and up as tankmates and this Aro won't even touch them.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

babymack said:


> this Aro was raised in a community aro tank before. Not aggressive at all too. Seen Crazyfish's tank before. Has fish sizes from 3" and up as tankmates and this Aro won't even touch them.


Yes correct this Aro was raised in a Aro community and it's amazing how tamed it is. Won't even touch a small fish. Was never fed feeder fish all it's life.

Anyhow no offers anyone?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thats a rare trait of an aro!

mine is a monster and tries to hurt everyone lol. bump for a nice peaceful aro. a lot easier to do a community type setup!


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> thats a rare trait of an aro!
> 
> mine is a monster and tries to hurt everyone lol. bump for a nice peaceful aro. a lot easier to do a community type setup!


Thanks Mike. Ya this Aro was with 2 x 24" silvers before and no aggression from it at all. Anyhow another daily bump.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

daily bump...


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

pm was sent


----------



## babymack (Jun 10, 2010)

wow i cant beleive yous till got this guy! ttt


----------



## RDFISHGUY (May 9, 2010)

If you will ship it to Calgary, I'll take it.


----------

